# Decoy Purchase



## JCThorson (Mar 31, 2009)

I currently own 1 and 1/2 dozen avery pro-grade honkers, 1/2 dozen pro-grade lessers, and 4 bigfoot feeders. But i plan on getting another dozen or two before the upcoming season. Ive been looking on rodgers sporting goods because they seem to be the cheapest but cant figure out which ones i want. Im looking at either the avery pro-grade lessers, the hardcore decoys, or the final approach lessers. Both lessers are 109.99 per six but the hardcores are 89.99 per six! I guess my only thing was i wanted some reviews and opinions on them three. Based mainly on durability because they all look about the same. Any opinions would be great.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My Hardcore Shells scratch very easy. You already have pro grades if happy, go with them


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

paint is a huge issue with the hard cores. These just are not the same hard cores from the old days that is for sure. I thought rogers was currently out of stock on the ghg lessers? As Far as the fa lessers go good looking decoy no doubt, however putting the feet in them is a real pain. My honest suggestion to you would be to spend a little more money and get the ffd lessers from rogers its like 35 bucks more but you get a nicer decoy and you got 6 slot bags so really its a way better deal. Just my 2Cents


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I personally really like my hardcores that I have. They are a lot better then the FA's I have however the FA's are not the lessers. The hardcores come with a paint warranty on it and they have the best customer service out there. I have not had problems with them however and I don't bag them. However I do not abuse them either. Just my $0.02


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

i own 3 dozen of the hardcores i baught them this last fall off rodgers hunted this season with them and i think they are a solid decoy for the price, no...... they may not be the hardcores they once were but for the price u are paying they are a very solid decoy, i do however single bag each decoy i have other than my ffd's which i keep in the bags that they come with of course, and i do agree if u dont have any ffd's i strongly suggest tryin out a 6 pack this season and heck they even come with a free bag!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I havent personally used the hardcores but i havent heard much good about them and they are really small. I dont like the motion systems of the final approach decoys but other than that they seem fine. Its nice having all the same decoys though when it comes to setup/take down in the feild. So i would go with the averys i guess. Why do you want the lessers btw? They are a lot cheaper but it seems like you need a lot more of them to put out a convincing spread to highflying geese or big flocks. 
In your case I would go with avery prograde honkers or bigfoots if I was you. Just my opinion.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Lessers will decoys birds just as good as fullsize decoys. You may just want a couple larger decoys to get there attention but if they see you it doesn't matter the size of the decoys. The lessers will pack in easier and lighter to carry into a field.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Go with the FFD lessers.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

yah i have hunted over around 9-10 dozen lesser ffd spread for years and i have NEVER had a problem decoyin birds and pullin them in, i have about a dozen avery honkers mixed witht he lessers and i really dont think i even need those, lessers are GREAT there cheaper and they save space in the trailer and they work just as good!! what more could u ask for! haha hope some of the info on the thread has helped ya out


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I know you may think my opion is biased but I would strongly recommend FFD lessers. They are the price of a bag more. And they are fully flocked. I have a pile of them and have not had a problem yet. People say the heads have problems, but I beat mine into the field in polar sleds, or on flat bed trailers behind quads when its too wet for the enclosed. I hang them just like my honkers in my trailer and the bags are small enough I can get my quad in under them. And you already have a few GHGs so you will not have more steaks to deal with. I had a few dozen FA lessers and the motion cone is a PAIN and the feet do not fit in the bag. The paint is not as good as it should be.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

The avery prograde paint seems to hold up fairly well(better than the fa's and hc's) but I will say that last year alone I broke a dozen heads off my lessers. I heard that Dakota Decoy is coming out with a new lesser decoy this year so maybe you would want to hold off and see what they look like.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

ok heres the only problem i have with dakotas, the price is absolutely outrageous for what u get for the full size honker decoys anyway, since the lessers are not priced or out yet i cant talk in behalf of them but..... in my eyes paying 150$( the price of a 6 pack of ffd's on rodgers at the moment) for 4 that only have flocked heads is absolutely rediculous not to mention but just my opinion i think dakota honkers look like a goose on juice..... they are not that great of a decoy to be worth that kind of a price, i think that if dakota lowered there prices or packed them as 6 and maybe raised the price by 10-20$ they would be allot better off, not to mention i had some bad experience when hunting with one of there pro staffers (my guys and his guys showed up at the same time so we hunted together) he was talkin about how durable they were so he kicked one and it broke into about 3 or 4 pieces not that a avery wouldnt but im just sayin..... eather way i am excited to see what the new dakota lessers look like if they are priced reasonably they will most likely get some of my buisiness, i do like there s&b decoys! good luck makin a decision


----------



## sharptail1980 (May 6, 2009)

go with the lessers for sure they fit in the 12 slot duck bags all you have to do is throw some socks over the heads they carry so easy thats what im going with from now on!!!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Vinroy I totally agree with that Dakotas are overpriced but I thought I heard they are going to start selling them in 6's this summer but dont quote me on it. Back to what to buy I would say that if you are satisfied with the GHG's go with them but WARNING customer service will charge you 5 dollars plus shipping for replacement heads. Goodluck on your purchase!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Word is that bigfoot is also coming out with a lesser. Though, no indication of price yet.I personally think mixing sizes may be a good thing. Especially in early season when the young of the year account for considerable size variation within flocks. I'm not sure how tuned in to size, geese are but I beleive it may make a differenc in finishing birds.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Myles J Flaten said:


> but WARNING customer service will charge you 5 dollars plus shipping for replacement heads. Goodluck on your purchase!


I called Avery about two weeks ago and was told $3 per head including lookers.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

The last time i ordered heads it was $3 a peice. However shipping was a little crazy that i know like 24.00 for 18 heads.


----------

